# Hallmark store has stuffed hedgehog toy



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

We went out of town today and when I went in a Hallmark store they had a stuffed hedgehog plush toy that is holding a heart that says stuck on you. It was in the Valentine section. Just thought some of the hedgie lovers on here may want to see if there local Hallmark has them and get one. I can take a picture if anyone wants to see what it looks like.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A picture would be good. I'm not finding it on their website.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a picture of the stuffed hedgehog toy.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Showing this to my bf with the comment *hint hint


----------



## eoponygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

They call it a porcupine...

http://shop.hallmark.com/valentines...entine-porcupine-stuffed-animal-1VTD1428.html


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

eoponygirl said:


> They call it a porcupine...
> 
> http://shop.hallmark.com/valentines...entine-porcupine-stuffed-animal-1VTD1428.html


They do say it "defies the rules of nature" so perhaps that's why it looks like a completely different species.


----------

